# thumbhole stock



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can get a thumbhole stock for a sako 75 finnlite long action I have been unable to find any so any info would be helpfull! Thanks!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*thumbhole*

no offense new guy but if you would have bought a real gun you wouldn`t need a new stock. Your best bet would be to try and sell that p.o.s. sako and buy something else. remember, you get what you pay for. You can`t expect to go to some random yard sale and get a nice hunting rifle. If you get in a bind i will give you a couple hundred dollars for that thing. no offense:thumbsup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

You might want to go to midwayusa.com I buy stocks there for my 10/22 builds.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Richards will inlet a Sako 75.

http://www.rifle-stocks.com/actions_available.htm


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Damn chumm bucket*

No offence, but why don't you list your guns here and let me(us)slam and degreade them and you for simply buying them. I'd probably only offer you $200 for some of your guns also(no offense,of course). WOW !!! ----SAWMAN:whistling:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea I hear ya sawman what is chumm buckets problem I think he may be upset him an his boyfriend may have had a little scuffle!!! It's all good though I can take it an ill gladly go to the range any day an put my sako barrel on this line!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Two comments and a welcome to the PFF, T-Rex!

First, I don't know how the quality of Sako weapons is today but back when I was buying long guns and that goes back into the mid-60's, Sako Finnbear rifles were one of the most sought after brands of European weapons on the market. I lived in Europe and had a chance to buy some of the 200 and 300 caliber rifles and I also shoot left handed and they had most of their models in both versions. Maybe they sold out to China now and DO make junk but that is up to the individual to decide.

Regarding custom stocks, are you handy with wood tools and finishes and know any basics of inletting barreled actions?? If so or you are willing to learn, check out Reinhart Fajen stocks, they were the premier semi-inletted unfinished but almost fully shaped prime wood stocks available. Same time era. I don't know if Fajen stocks are even available today as so many other businesses have been put out to pasture by cheap junk from the Far East.

Good luck in finding something that suits you and hang in there. There's always gonna be some wise acre who needs to make your stuff look like a piece of junk so don't let it get you down. I always recommend hitting the Ignore button if someone doesn't like what I write. My take on it, if this Chum bucket doesn't like what you wrote and he has some tidbit of common sense, he probably won't read any more of your posts anyway. Why should he unless he is looking for someone to pick on and that will come out real quick if that's the case.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*haha*

wow guys, get your g-strings out of a knot. i am 1 of the reasons t-rex joined this forum. we are pretty good friends and i would never talk crap like that to someone i didn`t know, unless they deserved it. i thought anyone that read my post about his gun could see pretty clearly that it was a joke.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No Chum, I could not tell you knew him or were joking, Sawman beat me to his comment, hard to tell those things with typing I guess. Now that you explain it, it is funny, thanks for the clarification. Have you made up with the boyfriend yet? LOL


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*boyfriend*

yep, we`re cool. found him and t-rex shacked up together. damn ****!


----------

